# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  HAK - Test autosjedalica 2010. : "Dječje autosjedalice daleko od sigurnih"

## Mammanova

Za one zainteresirane o sigurnosti autosjedalica u Hr prenosim link za članak:

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/djecj...dovoljava.aspx

----------


## Amalthea

> HAK poručuje: »Autosjedalica – uvijek i bez iznimke!«


 :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

a u večernjem: http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/za-opas...-clanak-146037

----------


## Arwen

"Kakvi god bili konačni rezultati, svaka testirana autosjedalica bolja je nego nikakva jer je jedini prihvatljiv način za postizanje dječje sigurnosti. U najvećem broju nesretnih slučajeva spasit će život djeteta i smanjiti ozbiljne posljedice. Budući da na korištenje autosjedalice obvezuje i Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama, HAK poručuje: »Autosjedalica – uvijek i bez iznimke!«"

da malo proširim jer po naslovu bi se moglo zaključiti kad nisu sigurne pa šta će nam onda

----------


## daddycool

> HAK poručuje: »Autosjedalica – uvijek i bez iznimke!«


Vidim da je kićenje tuđim perjem uzelo maha  :Laughing:

----------


## @n@

Ne kužim, naslov i članak mi djeluju neskladno. Naime, u članku spominju kako je većina sjedalica dobila srednju ocjenu, jedna je 'pala'... a naslov veli da su sjedalice daleko od sigurnih?!?! Kaže članak: "...U najvećem broju nesretnih slučajeva spasit će život djeteta i smanjiti ozbiljne posljedice..." - pa to i jest cilj, zašto su onda daleko od sigurnih? Niti vozač nije 100% siguran, pa nažalost ne može biti ni dijete.

Nikako mi se ne sviđa naslov, uopće nije obećavajući i pozivajući za roditelje koji se još uvijek dvoume oko korištenja AS u automobilima.

----------


## daddycool

ma takav je članak već jednom (ako ne i više puta) izišao. čini mi se kad je poginulo jedno dijete u zagorju. poanta je da novinari valjda misle da im takav naslov zvuči bombastičnije i zanimljivije pa valjda vjeruju da će prodati više novina.

----------


## ivano2

ADAC je objavio test za 2010

----------


## stanam

> ma takav je članak već jednom (ako ne i više puta) izišao. čini mi se kad je poginulo jedno dijete u zagorju. poanta je da novinari valjda misle da im takav naslov zvuči bombastičnije i zanimljivije pa valjda vjeruju da će prodati više novina.


 ah nažalost se većina ljudi zalijepi baš za naslov

----------


## grom

a gdje mogu naći sam test? - nailazim samo na članke o testu ali na HAK-ovim stranicama ne uspijevam pronaći rezultate testa.

----------


## crnka84

evo ADAC-ov test za 2010, nema Kiddy Comfort Pro, jel to znaci da nisu obnavljali model, pa zato nije stavljena na tets?
Ali vidim da je Guardian Pro jako dobro prosao  :Smile: 
Sto znaci ovo *Verarbeitung/Reinigung*? Tu vidim nema plusa, vec zadovoljavajucu ocjenu, ako se ne varam?

http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...enach=aktuelle

----------


## crnka84

Evo nasla sam i HAK test za 2010:
http://www.hak.hr/media/116459/rezul...%20tablica.pdf

----------


## tropical

rukovanje i pranje

----------


## crnka84

aha, to sam i pretpostavila, pa ok, to i nije najbitnija stvar u svemu, a ovaj HAK-ov test je isti kao i ADAC-ov, koliko sam skuzila......

----------


## Ancica

HAK preuzima rezultate testova od ADAC-a. Sam HAK ne vrsi testiranja autosjedalica.

----------

